# 2.5 Gallon Tank Enough for 1 Betta?



## tapost (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi, so I'm new to betta-keeping. I did a ton of research on the fish before getting it, and I kept getting mixed answers on tank size (some say 2.5 gallons is enough, while others say 5 gallons is a minimum). 

I finally decided to get a 2.5 gallon (I have limited space since I live in a dorm room) with a filter, quality heater, conditioned water, a small stack of caves, and a silk plant. I successfully did a fishless cycle prior to getting the fish, so I know a tank that small can be cycled. 

I got him a about a day ago (he's a gorgeous red male, I named him Fuego). So far he seems perfectly fine, but I want to make _absolutely _certain that he can be happy and healthy in a 2.5 gallon with the accommodations I've given him.


----------



## shadowshearth (Jan 30, 2014)

Of course he can. It sounds like you have given him a wonderful place to live. My Betta's are each living in a one gallon, so I understand spacial issues. It's okay.


----------



## WhitneyLin (Aug 28, 2013)

He should most definitely be okay. I go with 2.5gallon as a minimum personally, though I know some people who successfully keep them in smaller. 

It sounds like your doing everything right. Which is far more than I can say for myself when I first got my betta.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Mine are currently in 10 gallons - they used to be divided but most died over the past few months. Anyways, there is no reason why 2 gallons wont work as long as you do the weekly water changes ;-)


----------



## tapost (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks, everyone! My tank is currently cycling once again as I was stupid enough to do a 100% water change and disrupt it. But I'm keeping an eye on ammonia readings and they're staying tolerably low (around 0.25 ppm).


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

My bettas in a 2.5 and hes fine.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

You're clever enough to pull off a fishless cycle in a 2.5g and are now fish-in re-cycling. You're doing great. He'll be fine. Live plants never hurt.

And you call out your readings like an engineer. (0.25 ppm) Cool.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kman (Dec 10, 2013)

Take a look at some of the 76 PAGES of photos of happy bettas in this thread, and I think you'll have the answer to your question:

1-2 gallon tanks/bowls

(short answer: 2.5 gals is totally fine!)


----------

